# One man, Ten hours



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

We had a single preson 10hr charter today with one of the toughest guys I've met. Dwayne is a retired marine and wartime vet who knows how to get there heads turned up! We stoped and filled the live well with grade A baits and headed off for some trolling. No takers on the troll so we decide to play with the electrics for awhile. Dwayne is a seasoned offshore veteran and you could tell, tips and tactics were flowing both ways. We were all having a great time and the seas were picture perfect. After picking away at all the tasties, Dwayne wanted to pull on some jacks. I headed to the where the big boys live and let him have a go. We could'nt even get the baits half down before they were inhaled. After a good fight we boat one around 50lb and he says keep it, lets do it again. He is a pretty big guy, so I drop another bait down and boom he's on. Bigger fish this time but we have a kill fish so we let him live. He kept catching them way after anyone I know would have quit. Last one of the day was the Fattest Jack I've seen in a long time, she was'nt super long but here belly was HUGE at least a 70lber! All in all it was another awesome day aboard the ADRENALINE with a limit of snowies, a golden tile,several blulines, 3 longtail bass, and a nice jack for the grill. My camera went dead when we were hanging the fish, but a friend got a pic for me that I will post when he sends it. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

more of Dwane and Kelly


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

She needs Jenny Craig. Look at that hook!! It broke 5min into the fght with another stud.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice post, great haul fella's, keep up the good work! Looks like you guys can get on the fish.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

That Jack is built like my beagle, big thick and hard to stop! Looks like a fun day! Is the water warming up any?


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

You are correct about Dwayne he and I have fished on a 60 hr trip together in the past. 

Nice day on the water. Man you have the bass dialed in. I would have thought they would have been deeper, but i see you had a double with a blue line.

d-a


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

d-a said:


> You are correct about Dwayne he and I have fished on a 60 hr trip together in the past.
> 
> Nice day on the water. Man you have the bass dialed in. I would have thought they would have been deeper, but i see you had a double with a blue line.
> 
> d-a


He is a super good guy and one of my coolest customers yet. We told fishing stories all day and he has some good ones. He is going to move here soon and is going on an overnighter with us in July. You would not believe how much he tipped my new deckhand (Kelly USMC on here)!! As for the longtails, I have one spot in about 700ft that we luck up on evey once and awhile. Seems like when they are there you can grab three or so before they shut down. It was a great day on the water and we all had a blast!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a packed 10 hours!!! Good job guys!!!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> Looks like a packed 10 hours!!! Good job guys!!!


Dwayne has served our country and is a great fisherman so we went the extra mile(s) for him. We are booking up pretty fast so if anyone is intersted in a great trip give us a call 251-747-6712.


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

ya we had a great day and cant wait to have mr.dewayne come back and fish with us..


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job guys!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awsome report. some really good eatin ya got there. them longtails are my absolute favorite eatn fish.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

ADRENALINE said:


> He is a super good guy and one of my coolest customers yet. We told fishing stories all day and he has some good ones. He is going to move here soon and is going on an overnighter with us in July. You would not believe how much he tipped my new deckhand (Kelly USMC on here)!! As for the longtails, I have one spot in about 700ft that we luck up on evey once and awhile. Seems like when they are there you can grab three or so before they shut down. It was a great day on the water and we all had a blast!


Yep you have them dialed in. When i get back from my deployment im going to be hunting some myself. I just picked up a dolphin electric tiagra combo as my primary deep drop reel.

d-a


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

kelly usmc said:


> ya we had a great day and cant wait to have mr.dewayne come back and fish with us..


For the next tip???:thumbup:


----------



## Osfishman (Mar 24, 2011)

yall really whacked em:clapping:


----------

